# obs engine rta



## morras (24/11/16)

Any one have stock of these ?


----------



## Kalashnikov (24/11/16)

try vapeking


----------



## ErnstZA (17/1/17)

Anyone else perhaps?


----------



## Crockett (17/1/17)

Vapepulse has stainless: http://www.vapepulse.co.za/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=684&search=engine
and Vikings Vape has the black one: https://www.vikingsvape.co.za/products/obs-engine-25?variant=27930201281

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ErnstZA (17/1/17)

Crockett said:


> Vapepulse has stainless: http://www.vapepulse.co.za/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=684&search=engine
> and Vikings Vape has the black one: https://www.vikingsvape.co.za/products/obs-engine-25?variant=27930201281


Thanks man

Reactions: Like 1


----------

